# SMS mit Java verschicken



## reibi (13. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

weiss jemand wie man eine SMS mit Java verschicken kann?

Danke :bahnhof:


----------



## The_S (13. Sep 2007)

J2ME?


----------



## reibi (13. Sep 2007)

Nee, vom PC aus. Also J2SE (oder heist das jetzt auch JSE)


----------



## The_S (13. Sep 2007)

Öhm, musst dir nen Provider suchen, der das anbietet und dann dessen API ansprechen.


----------



## tuxedo (25. Sep 2007)

Oder ein Handy mit seriellem Anschluss (www.rxtx.org) an Java anbinden und die SMS selbst abschicken....

- Alex


----------



## ice-breaker (26. Sep 2007)

oder man nimmt einen der vielen provider im netz (zB mobilant) das kostet dann ~2ct/SMS oder man verwendet sein handy, schreibt in J2ME nen Socket-Client der auf nen Server lauscht (J2SE) und von dem die daten für zu verschickende SMS erhält


----------



## The_S (27. Sep 2007)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder man nimmt einen der vielen provider im netz (zB mobilant) das kostet dann ~2ct/SMS oder man verwendet sein handy, schreibt in J2ME nen Socket-Client der auf nen Server lauscht (J2SE) und von dem die daten für zu verschickende SMS erhält



Und was erzählt dieser Beitrag jetzt neues, was nicht bereits gesagt wurde?


----------



## thE_29 (27. Sep 2007)

Also ich habe ein Microsoft SMS Sender Utility und eines von Nokia, die beide über das USB Modem dann die SMS schicken!

Mich würde da eine Implementierung in Java auch interessieren, aber habe kaum Zeit für irgendsolche Spielerein (


----------



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2007)

Mehr oder weniger sollte das auf eine "virtuelle" RS232 Verbindung hinauslaufen wenn du da das Modem im Handy via USB benutzt. Und dann musst du dir nur noch die AT-Kommandoliste für dein Handy besorgen.. Fertig.


----------



## DP (28. Sep 2007)

www.esendex.com funktioniert auch super und wird mit fertiger api und java-beispielen geliefert. kannst dir ja mal das trial ansehen


----------

